# The Official Horse Photography Thread



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I don't know if this has been done before, but post your equine photography here! Here's some of mine:


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol i can't get to them right now, but when Rissa see's this your going to get alot of pictures! No offence to you Rissa i love your pictures!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

they would probably look better if i could lose the time sig. but photobucket is acting up to i have to use the pix from my old folders...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's some of mine!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> Lol i can't get to them right now, but when Rissa see's this your going to get alot of pictures! No offence to you Rissa i love your pictures!


How about just a couple of my favorites?


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I just like messin' around.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a few of mine. 

Adobe LOVES the camera 
















Adobe and his brother not loveing being seperated :wink:








My daughter, such a cowgirl LOL








The kids working hard, the kitty...hardly working LOL :shock::lol:


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

some from poland


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

to heybird...i love your working hard and hardly working!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

LeosAmericanShadow said:


> to heybird...i love your working hard and hardly working!


LOL thanks, the cat hops on every weekend when the kids come out and help.

BackInTheSaddleAgain Love the photos!!!


----------



## Leolani (Aug 12, 2009)

beautiful pictures....


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Some of my favorites- my dad took them when the Lipizzanners (sp?) were traveling around...








































One of my favorites...
























The End


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

here are some me and my friends have taken. i had to add them as an attachment. hope you enjoy:

First: Me jumping nimble
Second:nina (the barn dog) looking out the doors
Third: Leo poseing for the camera
Forth : Bally showing her "good side"
Fifth: my friend lounging the pony tootsie
Sixth: Webster (the chestnut) and tootsie (the black pony) looking adorable
Seventh: Kicking off our boots (well my boots)
8th: hoof print in the sand
9th: lucky looking Gorgeus!
10th:stevie


hope you enjoied...i might upload some more later


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I gonna search for some of my best pics


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Herd of horsies


big belgians


Vienna and breezer


Flying horses


'warmblood'


Stallion


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I love seeing everyone's pictures. Such and inspiration!

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

dashygirl, very nice pictures! 
but try to get them sharp


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Visibre said:


> dashygirl, very nice pictures!
> but try to get them sharp


What do you mean?


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are some of mine -any suggestions would be great! I know some of the jumping ones are a little blurry - any suggestions to stop that. I know it occurs more often when its cloudy and low light...


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

some of mine


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ne0n, I really like that last one!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are some of my photos! I hope you like them... The ones toward the end are from Rolex... they were before I edited them. PLEASE dont copy/steal my pictures. 
Thanks!! Everyones are great!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Rissa I love you photos you should post all of them i was just kidding....


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> Rissa I love you photos you should post all of them i was just kidding....



lol, there is too many to post! That's why I figured I wouldn't hog the thread and post too many.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol everyone loves your pictures!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

mellandshad's Gallery

Sorry i couldnt be bothered uploading them to photobucket then pasting the links here.
I have a few, they're ok i guess. tips/suggestions always welcomed!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I post links instead? Hehe...

This is my photography DA.

TralissaAndalusians on deviantART 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/horse-show-jumping-photography-usk-show-36040/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/crazy-horses-photography-image-heavy-35957/


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awsome pics!!! i love them all


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

Die, I guess


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

frecklesgirl4ever said:


> Die, I guess



lol, wha?


----------

